# Something is wrong here....



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

A couple of days ago my automatic taper was stolen ... Yep boys  i know ... I have to tape with my old supertaper from bte , now i'm shopping for a new one and if i buy in the u.s its around 1200$ to 1300$ but plus tax, brokage fee and all those hidden fee . In canada , a columbia taper is sold around 1600$ to 1750$ !!!! What the $&@"& !! Help me to make a descision and i do not whant to buy from ebay


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe Leading Edge in Manitoba: http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/ItemDetails.aspx?item_id=3804

Since that should be in U.S. pricing, and I believe our $ is worth a little more than theirs right now, it should price out a little less.

Or Wall Tools: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taper.html

With the DWT 10% discount Wall offers, that should bring it down around 1,080.00, not including exchange rate difference.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out the walltools hardened taper Columbia quality unique style it just looks nasty :thumbup: and walltools will take care of you


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Check out the walltools hardened taper Columbia quality unique style it just looks nasty :thumbup: and walltools will take care of you


yea what sdr said! Talk to Brandon or Donny at walltools 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy, that sucks big time

did they steal it on the job, or break into your vehicle. Don't think I could handle taping without the Godzookie.

I would keep checking ebay or kijiji, you might just see your bazooka on there in a few weeks so........

Really sorry about it, stealing a mans tools is just so:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks 2buck , it was on a site job , i was on the second floor of the house and my tool were downstair , they took the zooka and also my corner roller , my angle box handle and few small things...now a have to spent a 2000$ for those idiot who stole them. It really suck .. We all work hard enough to buy us some toys (tools) .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Thanks 2buck , it was on a site job , i was on the second floor of the house and my tool were downstair , they took the zooka and also my corner roller , my angle box handle and few small things...now a have to spent a 2000$ for those idiot who stole them. It really suck .. We all work hard enough to buy us some toys (tools) .


Now sh1t like that shouldn't happen, especially when your just upstairs working, but unfortunately it does. Not as bad as what happened to you but...... Few months ago, we were working upstairs, and some clown stole all the money from my wallet (few hundred). Makes you paranoid for awhile, always kept the doors locked for awhile after that. Then even today, took my coat off, then it's "oh yeah, get my wallet in my pant pocket"

Think it's even worse when it happens right under your nose:furious::furious:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

machinemud said:


> A couple of days ago my automatic taper was stolen ... Yep boys  i know ... I have to tape with my old supertaper from bte , now i'm shopping for a new one and if i buy in the u.s its around 1200$ to 1300$ but plus tax, brokage fee and all those hidden fee . In canada , a columbia taper is sold around 1600$ to 1750$ !!!! What the $&@"& !! Help me to make a descision and i do not whant to buy from ebay


The brokerage fee is about $10/$100 spent I find. I order stuff from the US all the time and it's still cheaper than getting stuff here at regular price and even on sale sometimes. I say go for it !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Check out the walltools hardened taper Columbia quality unique style it just looks nasty :thumbup: and walltools will take care of you


I was looking at that Black Beauty the other night :drooling smiley:

Oh, and that's bullsh!t that you would even have to be looking for something new. That'll teach you to work for a living. Now you know the secret....wait for someone else to make money, and then just take what they have:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Thanks 2buck , it was on a site job , i was on the second floor of the house and my tool were downstair , they took the zooka and also my corner roller , my angle box handle and few small things...now a have to spent a 2000$ for those idiot who stole them. It really suck .. We all work hard enough to buy us some toys (tools) .


That's a hard hit Machine ..I'm feeling for ya.. Reading this post makes me mad as hell... sad thing is they more than likely don't know what they stole.[crack-heads?]


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Check out the walltools hardened taper Columbia quality unique style it just looks nasty :thumbup: and walltools will take care of you


Yea walltools r all they way for me now on
I have been intouch with Brandon about parts i need, and he has been more than helpfull:thumbup:
But if u want him soon u better get onto him as he is going on holiday
Happy hols ladarty:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

mudslingr said:


> The brokerage fee is about $10/$100 spent I find. I order stuff from the US all the time and it's still cheaper than getting stuff here at regular price and even on sale sometimes. I say go for it !


 
I second this I order all my tools from the states . With shipping and brokerage it is still way cheaper. Kinda sad really but hey


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

machinemud said:


> A couple of days ago my automatic taper was stolen ... Yep boys  i know ... I have to tape with my old supertaper from bte , now i'm shopping for a new one and if i buy in the u.s its around 1200$ to 1300$ but plus tax, brokage fee and all those hidden fee . In canada , a columbia taper is sold around 1600$ to 1750$ !!!! What the $&@"& !! Help me to make a descision and i do not whant to buy from ebay


That realy sucks. We are still lucky here, my car and trailer are usually parked out the front of the job site with the keys in the ignition and my wallet in the console. 
Mind you you would not try that in the larger cities.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Check out the walltools hardened taper Columbia quality unique style it just looks nasty :thumbup: and walltools will take care of you


One possibly nice thing about buying one of them is that there's few around, so it could be easier to spot/find if it got stolen.

One possibly bad thing - it looks so good, it might make it more of a target for theft.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> That realy sucks. We are still lucky here, my car and trailer are usually parked out the front of the job site with the keys in the ignition and my wallet in the console.
> Mind you you would not try that in the larger cities.


Same here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

machinemud said:


> A couple of days ago my automatic taper was stolen ... Yep boys  i know ... I have to tape with my old supertaper from bte , now i'm shopping for a new one and if i buy in the u.s its around 1200$ to 1300$ but plus tax, brokage fee and all those hidden fee . In canada , a columbia taper is sold around 1600$ to 1750$ !!!! What the $&@"& !! Help me to make a descision and i do not whant to buy from ebay


 thats sad man,,,, ain't nothing sacred no more


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One possibly nice thing about buying one of them is that there's few around, so it could be easier to spot/find if it got stolen.
> 
> One possibly bad thing - it looks so good, it might make it more of a target for theft.


They also have engraved # on them for identification


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

That sucks! Back in Jan I had my truck, trailer and most of my tools stolen. Insurance gave me about half of what I lost.

I lost all my boxes and a few other dw tools and almost all of my carpentry tools.

Anyways, I got a good deal on some new Northstar boxes, and the guy offered me a good deal on the taper as well so I grabbed it because I like things to match! 

Now I have my old Tapetech one if your interested. I was hoping to get $700 for it, and I have some parts for it as well. It has worked well for me. I got the spare parts from the guy I bought my new stuff from. Figured it would help the next guy that buys it. I can't remember what I paid for the parts, but would give you a deal on them for sure.

I am in Canada as well.

FWIW, shipping to Canada from the US is best by USPS. You miss the brokerage fees. ONLY couriers get charged that. :thumbsup:

scott


----------

